# La mata is no more



## carol (Jan 11, 2018)

At least not for now. Went there today and the parking up place was completely empty. I'm sure someone is going to be the first van on but it wasn't me. I really loved that stop. Oh well ... 

Also, just read on Facebook of police turning up at vans at Lagao presumably that's Lagos?


----------



## n brown (Jan 11, 2018)

carol said:


> At least not for now. Went there today and the parking up place was completely empty. I'm sure someone is going to be the first van on but it wasn't me. I really loved that stop. Oh well ...
> 
> Also, just read on Facebook of police turning up at vans at Lagao presumably that's Lagos?


 no Lagoa is below Silves on the main drag


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Carol yes i cycle  there quite often and noticed some months ago it was clear . I have seen vans (and indeed stayed one night)  park on the last road to the south just before the undeveloped area. It is road parking with no facilities but close to beach and some bars and quiet enough at night . Ok for day trip or one or two nights . It was mentioned on one of the other sights so if you google La Mata overnight parking I think you will pick it up


----------

